# Kyuubi vs Titanosaurus



## BenTennyson (Oct 6, 2010)

vs



Not the actual dinosaur as you can see, but the Showa era Godzilla foe.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 6, 2010)

I only remember his power to create wind, he needed help from MechaGodzilla as well no? Have'nt seen that movie in a long time.


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 6, 2010)

^Terrible movie. 
Anyways, its still strong enough to sent Godzilla flying in a couple of instances. I see him kicking Kyuubi around with ease.


----------



## BenTennyson (Oct 6, 2010)

Terror of MechaGodzilla? Terrible movie?

Odd, I remember it being one of my favorites of the series growing up. Godzilla's victory over Mecha and Titanosaur was so damn hard fought. And his final victory screech before swimming off still plays out in my head.

Anyway Titanosaur was awesome. He was probably the one Showa era foe who had fighting skill close enough to Big G's to give him trouble in h2h. Everyone else (other than Ghidora with his massive size and strength) Godzilla was outboxing, outkicking and out tail-whipping


----------



## Pacifista (Oct 6, 2010)

Titanosaurus beats Kyuubi's chakra butt into paste.

And Terror of Mechagodzilla is great.


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 6, 2010)

Well we all have our taste I guess.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 6, 2010)

Titanosaurus rape stomps


----------



## ~BLAZxBLUE~ (Oct 6, 2010)

Kyuubi gets ripped  a/an *insert whatever # it would be by now* asshole.


----------



## Glued (Oct 6, 2010)

Titanosaurus, he lifted Godzilla off the ground, WITH HIS TEETH! First thing he does in his movie was wreck a submarine.

Are you crazy?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 6, 2010)

One of the physically strongest Kaiju ever, at least in the Showa Era.  However not so great on versatility.

Kyuubi just has to stay away from it and do...uh...what can the Kyuubi do again? I would presume it has some ranged energy attacks since it is essentially ninja energy (chakra) made manifest?


----------



## Devil Kings (Oct 6, 2010)

Kyuubi mountain bust he's ass.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 6, 2010)

HAHAHA yeah that will work on a top tier Showa era monster that could go toe to toe with Showa Godzilla. Was'nt one of Showa godzilla's feat moving tectonic plates? Been a while.


----------



## Glued (Oct 6, 2010)

Showa Godzilla's greatest feats include Judo flipping Ghidora. Ripping off Ebirah's arm. Holding Titanosaur in a full nelson.



Devil Kings said:


> Kyuubi mountain bust he's ass.



No, Godzilla had to literally hold Titanosaurus back with a full nelson so that the humans could hit him with a special beam.

Titanosaurus got hit multiple times by big G's atomic breath before falling into the water.

Titanosaurus could create F5 tornado winds, blowing down houses with the sail on his tail

[YOUTUBE]ccIFaRaHk_g[/YOUTUBE]

Titanosaurus, did I mention he picked Godzilla off the ground with his teeth. 

He bit Godzilla in the face, then began punching him. Godzilla went flying up, but Titanosaurus teeth kept him from flying away. He was using Godzilla like an inflatable punching bag. He hit him three times. The guy was literally punching Godzilla into the air.


----------



## Glued (Oct 6, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> HAHAHA yeah that will work on a top tier Showa era monster that could go toe to toe with Showa Godzilla. Was'nt one of Showa godzilla's feat moving tectonic plates? Been a while.



Showa was never that strong, that was Hesei era


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 6, 2010)

What Showa Godzilla lacked in terms of power (compared to some later incarnations) he made up for in awesome.

Godzilla, master of hand-to-hand combat FTW.

Seriously though, Showa was the best era for me.


----------



## reddogs52 (Oct 6, 2010)

I didn't bother reading anything in this thread besides OP.

Kyubii is Imortal. He can't lose. This piece of shit he is facing will eventually lose if it even stands a chance in the first place.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 6, 2010)

Well....points for honesty if nothing else.

I didn't much like Titano either.


----------



## Glued (Oct 6, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> What Showa Godzilla lacked in terms of power (compared to some later incarnations) he made up for in awesome.
> 
> Godzilla, master of hand-to-hand combat FTW.
> 
> Seriously though, Showa was the best era for me.



Showa was boxing, wrestling and using kung fu.

Showa could also use magnetic abilities as well as fly.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 6, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Showa was boxing, wrestling and using kung fu.
> 
> Showa could also use magnetic abilities as well as fly.



I know.

Like I said, my fave Godzilla era.


----------



## BenTennyson (Oct 6, 2010)

Titanosaurus sent Godzilla flying at one point and the impact caused a massive fissure in the ground that trapped Godzilla for a part of the movie until the end fight when he dug himself out.

Showa era was still strong as hell.


----------



## SunnyMoonstone (Oct 6, 2010)

Titano give the fox a beating from what I remember of him.


----------



## BenTennyson (Oct 6, 2010)

Also, Megalon is able to bury into and out of the sea floor with ease. That's where he rests actually, under the sea floor.

Megalon is actually a lot weaker than Godzilla. Big G had no trouble chumping him. Titano on the other hand is maybe 80% as good.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Oct 6, 2010)

reddogs52 said:


> I didn't bother reading anything in this thread besides OP.
> 
> Kyubii is Imortal. He can't lose. This piece of shit he is facing will eventually lose if it even stands a chance in the first place.



Except Kyuubi can't come back immediantly from his death as it takes a while for him to reform apparently, which means he still loses when Titanosaurus rips him limb from limb


----------



## Devil Kings (Oct 6, 2010)

The only thing Big G. has on Kyuubi, is durability.

Kyuubi's faster Titanosaurus, he's roar alone was destroying buildings in Konoha.

Kyuubi could shoot mountain blast, even if he hadn't showned if he could spam them. But we know he could shoot more than one.

Also unlike Big G. Kyuubi wont stay on one place, and pis/cis is off.


----------



## Glued (Oct 6, 2010)

Devil Kings said:


> The only thing Big G. has on Kyuubi, is durability.
> 
> Kyuubi's faster Titanosaurus, he's roar alone was destroying buildings in Konoha.
> 
> ...



Godzilla is stronger, physically than Kyuubi
Godzilla has blasted supersonic jets out of the sky
Godzilla's atomic breath destroys multiple buildings at a time
Godzilla has flight.
Also, when has Kyuubi ever dodged anything.
Godzilla is also bigger than Kyuubi.

Only King Kong was able to really throw Godzilla around by grabbing his tail.

Titanosaur was picking him off the ground and punching him in the air.

Titanosaurus would punch kyuubi, who is puny, so hard that he would flying into a different state.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Oct 6, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Godzilla is stronger, physically than Kyuubi
> Godzilla has blasted supersonic jets out of the sky
> Godzilla's atomic breath destroys multiple buildings at a time
> Godzilla has flight.
> ...



Not by enough to where it matters.

lol multiple buildings<<<< Casual mountain busting.


----------



## Glued (Oct 6, 2010)

Eternal Sleep said:


> Not by enough to where it matters.
> 
> lol multiple buildings<<<< Casual mountain busting.



Showa godzilla took a nuke and lived.


----------



## BenTennyson (Oct 6, 2010)

Ghidorah has flown through/destroyed stars as per the narration iirc.

Godzilla is able to hurt him, not by much, but somewhat.


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 6, 2010)

Eternal Sleep said:


> Not by enough to where it matters.
> 
> lol multiple buildings<<<< Casual mountain busting.



When did Kyuubi casual mountain bust? IIRC he needs to charge up a huge-ass ball.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 6, 2010)

BenTennyson said:


> Ghidorah has flown through/destroyed stars as per the narration iirc.



Just planets actually.

Still, offensive power =/= defensive power. Godzilla being able to hurt a planet destroyer does not mean Godzilla's attack power is above said planet destruction or even near it.

It's kinda like how SpaceGodzilla was formed from exploding stars and shit but that sure a sheck doesn't mean Heisei Godzilla has firepower anywhere near that.


----------



## BenTennyson (Oct 6, 2010)

No I definitely remember hearing stars too somewhere.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 6, 2010)

Hm. I suppose it could be. I'll see if I can find any info on that.


----------



## Pacifista (Oct 7, 2010)

Let's not forget that Godzilla 20, 000 tons. As already said, he lifted Godzilla in the air with one punch. Not to mention conventional weapons are useless against him.

One punch and Kyuubi gets knocked into next week.

Oh, and besides durability Showa Godzilla has strength, versatility, flight, control over magnetism that can effect even metal from an advanced alien race and etc.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 7, 2010)

Showa Godzilla was 20,000 tons.


----------



## Pacifista (Oct 7, 2010)

Zaelapolopollo said:


> Showa Godzilla was 20,000 tons.



Thank you. Couldn't remember the exact #.


----------



## skiboydoggy (Oct 7, 2010)

BenTennyson said:


> No I definitely remember hearing stars too somewhere.


Protip: Star and planet both use the same word in Japanese.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 7, 2010)

Less than half of Kyuubi's power tanked Chibaku Tensei. I know Titanosaurus has the awesome power of childhood nostalgia on his side, but unless he's got some better feats he's not doing jack squat to Kyuubi with just physical strength.


----------



## The last Dalek (Oct 7, 2010)

Eternal Sleep said:


> lol multiple buildings<<<< Casual mountain busting.



Reducing a life wiping meteor to the size were it onyl bust's a city is definatly above moutain busting casual or not.


----------



## pikachuwei (Oct 7, 2010)

iunno is Titanosaurus really fast? Titanosaurus has the upper hand in strength and speed here, but if QB keeps a safe distance away and wears him down with menacing balls he can win.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 7, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Godzilla is also bigger than Kyuubi.



Showa Godzilla? I really doubt it. Showa is 50 meters tall, IIRC, and the Kyuubi at it's full size could easily be bigger than that. It got several times smaller than normal after the death god's seal was used to remove half it's chakra, and even after shrinking that much it's fingernails were still bigger than humans.


----------



## Devil Kings (Oct 7, 2010)

pikachuwei said:


> iunno is Titanosaurus really fast? Titanosaurus has the upper hand in strength and speed here, but if QB keeps a safe distance away and wears him down with menacing balls he can win.



Kyuubi should be faster. Big G, and most of it's enemies are not that fast.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 7, 2010)

Kyuubi has no speed feats. Big G depending on the version could solo the entire Narutoverse for fun.


----------



## Glued (Oct 7, 2010)

Pacifista said:


> Let's not forget that Godzilla 20, 000 tons. As already said, he lifted Godzilla in the air with one punch. Not to mention conventional weapons are useless against him.
> 
> One punch and Kyuubi gets knocked into next week.
> 
> Oh, and besides durability Showa Godzilla has strength, versatility, flight, control over magnetism that can effect even metal from an advanced alien race and etc.



He punched Godzilla into the air three times.

He kicked Godzilla while he was on the ground, Godzilla flew into the air, landed and the ground collapsed in a fissure.

See the kick right here at the end of this video

[YOUTUBE]OwOsjuXKACA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Glued (Oct 7, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]gvfi_cU2M5Y[/YOUTUBE]

Here, Titanosaurus lifts Godzilla off the ground with his teeth and at one point tackles Godzilla through a building.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 7, 2010)

The Kyuubi wins this with it's quick MB's(which I'm sure it can do seeing as it didn't take long for six-tails to make one). Not to mention it's chakra is like venom if it cut's you.  As Eldritch Sukima said, Titanosaurus would need much more than strength to beat the Nine-tails. I'm fairly certin just it's roars alone are stronger than F5 twisters.....


----------



## Glued (Oct 7, 2010)

Titanosaurus tail was knocking over tanks, knocking over buildings, knocking over Godzilla himself. Titanosaurus took three of Godzilla's atomic breath blasts straight to the chest before being knocked over a mountain. And the humans actually made an anti-titanosaurus gun, which they shot Titanosaurus with multiple times while Godzilla held him in a full nelson.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 7, 2010)

Kyuubi's roars are stronger than Twisters? No we saw Kyuubi in action and no such thing occured, he fired a menacing ball even and no such thing happened. This is'nt proof.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 7, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> *Titanosaurus tail was knocking over tanks, knocking over buildings, knocking over Godzilla himself*.



All of which the Fox could most likly do with a roar. 



> *Titanosaurus took three of Godzilla's atomic breath blasts straight to the chest before being knocked over a mountain.*



Kyuubi is a casual mountain buster. An _incomplete_ six-tailed Menceing-ball was strong enough to destroy about one-third to one-fourth of the Leaf village.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 7, 2010)

Kyuubi has done no such thing with his roar. No proof= no argument, an if what Ben Grimm says is true(Don't doubt it) then yeah Kyuubi is'nt doing it with one hit please try again. You are not only abusing powerscaling but you are not countering with evidence. Start with Kyuubi's roars are stronger than twisters part first with evidence.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 7, 2010)

We really shouldn't even use the Kyubi in fights. It's kinda funny that it's guaranteed to do worse in versus than top tier ninjas.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 7, 2010)

There's not much you can do with the Kyuubi except power scale since the only thing it's done at full power is shoot chakra blasts.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 7, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Kyuubi's roars are stronger than Twisters? No we saw Kyuubi in action and no such thing occured, he fired a menacing ball even and no such thing happened. This is'nt proof.



We never saw the fox blast a twister. What I was saying was it's roar could easily blow out a twister. When naruto was using some of the Kyuubi's chakra in KN3 to scream he did this:



and this in four tails with the wave of one hand:



And seeing the power increases between tails it's not a streach to say a full powered Kyuubi couldn't blow away something like a twister....


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 7, 2010)

No you made the claim 



> I'm fairly certin just it's roars alone are stronger than F5 twisters.....





> All of which the Fox could most likly do with a roar



I want proof for this. No one argued Kyuubi is'nt a mountain buster with it's menacing ball either.


----------



## Glued (Oct 7, 2010)

4 tails Kyuubi spread dirt and knocked over trees with his roar.

Look at the vids, I posted, Titanosaurus was knocking over buildings, the Japanese military and even Godzilla with his tail winds.


----------



## Pacifista (Oct 7, 2010)

Foxve said:


> We never saw the fox blast a twister. What I was saying was it's roar could easily blow out a twister. When naruto was using some of the Kyuubi's chakra in KN3 to scream he did this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So you're saying that blowing a few people away and ruslting some trees is enough to make you believe that the Kyuubi can now blow away tanks and destroy modern day buildings---or an F5 twister with a roar?

This doesn't even make sense.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 7, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> No you made the claim
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't need proof for that. It's just obvious that it can based on the feats I showed. Going by the logic your using Godzilla's atomic breath blasts can't blow through a cloud if it's not shown. Even though it's so obvious it can. 




Ben Grimm said:


> 4 tails Kyuubi spread dirt and knocked over trees with his roar.
> 
> Look at the vids, I posted, Titanosaurus was knocking over buildings, the Japanese military and even Godzilla with his tail winds.



And as I said the Kyuubi could do all of that with one of its chakra roars.....


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Oct 7, 2010)

Kyyubi roaring, casually destroying multiple buildings.



Kyuubi charging a MB in seconds.





Kyuubi MB's Big G at the beginning of the match. GG.


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 7, 2010)

Big G isn't even here.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 7, 2010)

You think that compare to the Titanosaur's wind attack? at Foxve or whatever, Godzilla's atomic breath has feats you are abusing powerscaling. Godzilla was some 20,000 tons or so and far bigger than those small buildings in front. You posted the scan where Minato uses his space/time jutsu to block the menacing ball which is good but you'll need far more than that to say one blast will do it. 

Godzilla is'nt in this match and depending on the version would decimate Kyuubi.


----------



## xArunOwnsz (Oct 7, 2010)

The Kyuubi. Hands down.
For starters.. Look what Naruto can achieve when he's in his 4 tails + form.
That's only a fraction of the full Kyuubi's power. And let's not forget the Kyuubi's chakra is basically halved.. At full power when the Kyuubi invaded the village he was gonna shoot a chakra blast outta his mouth.

Even when he roared he blown away Ninjas and Buildings.
& Im pretty sure this massive fox doesnt have sharp teeth and claws with extendable chakra reach for no reason.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 7, 2010)

Pacifista said:


> So you're saying that blowing a few people away and ruslting some trees is enough to make you believe that the Kyuubi can now blow away tanks and destroy modern day buildings---or an F5 twister with a roar?
> 
> This doesn't even make sense.



The Nine-tails can easily blow out building's and tanks with a roar I'll find the scan of it leveling the Leaf while controlled. Didn't four-tails make a twister with it's multiple hands in 2 secs? 

EDIT: Never mind Eternal Sleep showed one of the pics


----------



## pikachuwei (Oct 7, 2010)

Pacifista said:


> So you're saying that blowing a few people away and ruslting some trees is enough to make you believe that the Kyuubi can now blow away tanks and destroy modern day buildings---or an F5 twister with a roar?
> 
> This doesn't even make sense.



KN4's roar was able to make a crater hundreds of metres wide in the ground (it wasnt that deep, perhaps 10 metres at most, but STILL it is at least a hundred metres of rock compressed/blown away by a roar)

I'm pretty sure F5 twisters cannot do that, twisters dont really damage the ground at all and groundrock > tanks and modern day buildings.


----------



## Pacifista (Oct 7, 2010)

Foxve said:


> The Nine-tails can easily blow out building's and tanks with a roar I'll find the scan of it leveling the Leaf while controlled. Didn't four-tails make a twister with it's multiple hands in 2 secs?
> 
> EDIT: Never mind Eternal Sleep showed one of the pics



You're confusing me....but....



pikachuwei said:


> KN4's roar was able to make a crater hundreds of metres wide in the ground (it wasnt that deep, perhaps 10 metres at most, but STILL it is at least a hundred metres of rock compressed/blown away by a roar)
> 
> I'm pretty sure F5 twisters cannot do that, twisters dont really damage the ground at all and groundrock > tanks and modern day buildings.



...got it. Missed that chapter---and I was talking about blowing away a tornado. Not sure if that's possible.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 7, 2010)

Pacifista said:


> You're confusing me....but....
> 
> 
> 
> ...got it. Missed that chapter---and I was talking about *blowing away a tornado. Not sure if that's possible*.



Throwing a massive shockwave that can easily shatter something as hard as a rock or harder right a tornado should, in theory, blow away or cause it to dissipate depending on what direction it's going. I'm pretty sure a KN4-8 tails could do that with a roar. To the full Kyuubi that would be child's play.


----------



## pikachuwei (Oct 7, 2010)

Pacifista said:


> You're confusing me....but....
> 
> 
> 
> ...got it. Missed that chapter---and I was talking about blowing away a tornado. Not sure if that's possible.



hmm no idea, tornado is just spinning wind, if u blow it with stronger wind it goes away?

off topic, if two tornados spinning at the same speed but one was clockwise and one was anticlockwise collide, what happens?

do they cancel out?


----------



## Foxve (Oct 7, 2010)

pikachuwei said:


> hmm no idea, tornado is just spinning wind, if u blow it with stronger wind it goes away?
> 
> off topic, *if two tornados spinning at the same speed but one was clockwise and one was anticlockwise collide, what happens?
> 
> do they cancel out*?



Possbliy.  I'm gonna look that up and get to you on that.


----------



## HopeFaithSacrifice (Oct 7, 2010)

I think the Kyuubi would win but that's just my opinion haha


----------



## Pacifista (Oct 7, 2010)

pikachuwei said:


> hmm no idea, tornado is just spinning wind, if u blow it with stronger wind it goes away?
> 
> off topic, if two tornados spinning at the same speed but one was clockwise and one was anticlockwise collide, what happens?
> 
> do they cancel out?





Foxve said:


> Possbliy.  I'm gonna look that up and get to you on that.



I can see it now. The next big OBD match.

Clockwise F5 Tornado vs Counterclockwise F5 Tornado



I think I remember reading somewhere that due to where the tornado is (hemispheric location, maybe?), it'll turn one way or the other---and they will not meet. Hmm.....


----------



## Nikushimi (Oct 7, 2010)

Pacifista said:


> Titanosaurus beats Kyuubi's chakra butt into paste.
> 
> And Terror of Mechagodzilla is great.



^This. So this.

Although Titanosaurus was a giant, featless loser who Big G sent packing. But then, Showa series Gojira tanked a nuke to the face...


----------



## Foxve (Oct 7, 2010)

Nikushimi said:


> ^This. So this.
> 
> Although Titanosaurus was a giant, featless loser who Big G sent packing. But then, Showa series Gojira tanked a nuke to the face...



How?  How does Titanosaurus win?


----------



## BenTennyson (Oct 7, 2010)

Nikushimi said:


> ^This. So this.
> 
> Although Titanosaurus was a giant, featless loser who Big G sent packing. But then, Showa series Gojira tanked a nuke to the face...



'featless'?

What?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 7, 2010)

He lived underwater in some underwater Island where only Submarines could reach then he tore that submarine to shreds all in his debut. He gave Show Godzilla trouble, knocked him away with his wind, hung with him in melee and took multiple atomic breaths. He's one of the strongest Showa era Godzilla monsters along with Big G himself and Ghidorah.


----------



## hammer (Oct 8, 2010)

niku thinks a naruto charcter will lose....


SHIT


----------



## dimhaku (Oct 8, 2010)

hammer said:


> niku thinks a naruto charcter will lose....
> 
> 
> SHIT



It's a sign of the end times, obviously.


----------



## hammer (Oct 8, 2010)

well unknown has allready made claims of naruto loosing in the past.


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 8, 2010)

Foxve said:


> I'm fairly certin just it's roars alone are stronger than F5 twisters.....



Are you serious? Tornado experts describe F5 twisters as 'the finger of God', because literally nothing would be left standing in the wake of one. The advice given in case a F5 hits and you cannot run away in time is 'pray', because even hiding in the basement wouldn't help you - a F5 can rip the whole house off from above your head, THEN suck everything under it up and leave only a wrecked hole where a house once stood.


----------



## pikachuwei (Oct 8, 2010)

Lucifeller said:


> Are you serious? Tornado experts describe F5 twisters as 'the finger of God', because literally nothing would be left standing in the wake of one. The advice given in case a F5 hits and you cannot run away in time is 'pray', because even hiding in the basement wouldn't help you - a F5 can rip the whole house off from above your head, THEN suck everything under it up and leave only a wrecked hole where a house once stood.



KN4's roar created a crater at least a hunred metres wide and at least 5~10 metres deep in rock.... i think its fair to say its more destructive than a F5 tornado.


----------



## hammer (Oct 8, 2010)

seriusly I mean seriusly?


----------



## pikachuwei (Oct 8, 2010)

hammer said:


> seriusly I mean seriusly?



last time i checked F5 tornadoes dont make big craters so yeah.


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 8, 2010)

I don't doubt it, because there hasn't been a single F5 tornado in recorded history. They are entirely theoretical events so far, which are possible but require precise weather conditions to happen at all, conditions which are unlikely on their own... So far they have only been reconstructed through computer simulations, and according to Word of God from weather experts, if one hit New York, there wouldn't BE a New York left afterwards.

You know those giant twisters in Day After Tomorrow? The ones who were tearing LA up like wet paper?

Those are what a relatively small F5 would look like. It more or less shredded reinforced concrete like wet paper (do remember California buildings are supposed to withstand earthquakes, so they are built tougher than most) and left a giant rift in the ground behind it.

THAT's what a F5 would look like if it ever happened. The ones we've seen in real life, so far, have been F3s or F4s.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 8, 2010)

Lucifeller said:


> I don't doubt it, because there hasn't been a single F5 tornado in recorded history. They are entirely theoretical events so far, which are possible but require precise weather conditions to happen at all, conditions which are unlikely on their own... So far they have only been reconstructed through computer simulations, and according to Word of God from weather experts, if one hit New York, there wouldn't BE a New York left afterwards.
> 
> You know those giant twisters in Day After Tomorrow? The ones who were tearing LA up like wet paper?
> 
> ...





Come again?


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Oct 8, 2010)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Come again?



Fucking lol at not even bothering to read your own source. It says the difference is to difficult to determine and all the ones that have occured are not even confirmed.

Lol probable.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 8, 2010)

Eternal Sleep said:


> Fucking lol at not even bothering to read your own source. It says the difference is to difficult to determine and all the ones that have occured are not even confirmed.
> 
> Lol probable.



Well that explains your rep bar. Since when did 'most difficult to determine' translate into 'impossible to determine'? I'd think an official F5/EF5 rating would count as confirmation, wouldn't you? If not, what would you consider legitimate confirmation?


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Oct 8, 2010)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> *Well that explains your rep bar.* Since when did 'most difficult to determine' translate into 'impossible to determine'? I'd think an official F5/EF5 rating would count as confirmation, wouldn't you? If not, what would you consider legitimate confirmation?



lol rep bars. That's terrible to bring up in any conversation like they actually mean diddly shit. There's a whole bunch of retards running rampant in these forums and they are green as hell. Proves they don't mean a goddamn thing.

Wikipedia as legitimate information? lol wut? Try again


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 8, 2010)

Eternal Sleep said:


> lol rep bars. That's terrible to bring up in any conversation like they actually mean diddly shit. There's a whole bunch of retards running rampant in these forums and they are green as hell. Proves they don't mean a goddamn thing.



I didn't say it meant a thing in regards to intelligence. Your unnecessary rudeness is the cause, if I had to guess.



Eternal Sleep said:


> Wikipedia as legitimate information? lol wut? Try again



Then go ahead and disprove it, if you doubt it's validity. Or post your own sources confirming that there's never been an officially rated F5/EF5 tornado. I'll wait.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Oct 8, 2010)

Wiki is fine when it has sources and guess what?



> The tornadoes on this list have been officially rated F5 by an official government source. Unless otherwise noted, the tornadoes on this list have been rated "F5" by the National Weather Service, as shown in the archives of the Storm Prediction Center and National Climatic Data Center.



Would you like to fail again? Cause I'm getting a good laugh out of it.


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 8, 2010)

The rating of tornadoes is a heatedly disputed territory, admittedly. Other sources analogue to the National Weather Service claim that only a few, or outright none, of those are F5's. Even scientists can't really agree on that, which is why the Wiki page doesn't unbalance itself and says those are 'probable' F5's.

The biggest problem is that both F4 and F5 tornadoes result in structures being completely and utterly ground into a pile of rubble, trees being uprooted and houses literally exploding when hit by one because of the sudden vacuum they are exposed to. F5s are supposed to be a lot stronger, but when both result in everything within miles being reduced to scrap, telling the difference between ground rubble and finely ground rubble becomes a bit... academic.

Yes, one organization recognizes them, but independent stormchasers often disagree with the government agencies (in large part because government agencies don't always say the truth, but rather what is more convenient to them - yes, even in the case of natural disasters), and particularly disagree over F5 class tornadoes.

Unfortunately, tornado strength isn't measured as easily and accurately as say, an earthquake's strength. Most instruments that can measure their winds will end up being ripped right off their support if the tornado's violence breaks a certain point, and at that point whatever information they give you becomes dubious at best. Unfortunately, when a tornado approaches being a F5, that tends to be what happens, so the accuracy of whatever data is gathered is dubious at best.

I guess it depends on whose source you trust more, since nobody can agree on this one AT ALL. To each his own.

EDIT: On a side note, the old Fujita scale included a F6 rating. This was for 'inconceivable tornadoes', basically events so cataclysmic they changed the very layout of the landscape for miles around. Scientists theorize that nowadays the atmosphere is far too stable for them to form, but back in the prehistoric age, they were fairly common occurrences, hitting with terrifying violence and devastating the land.


----------



## pikachuwei (Oct 8, 2010)

^ still not as awesome as accelerator's F7 tornados


----------



## Glued (Oct 8, 2010)

Guys I've been going back on the old Terror of Mechagodzilla film. Titanosaurus's weakness was Sonic Waves. They used a Sonic Wave Oscilator to defeat Titanosaurus.

Would Kyuubi's chakra roar count as a sonic Wave?


----------



## BenTennyson (Oct 8, 2010)

Was that not supposed to be because it was at a specific frequency? I'm damn sure that was the case.


----------



## Lucifeller (Oct 8, 2010)

pikachuwei said:


> ^ still not as awesome as accelerator's F7 tornados



I don't even want to know how THAT works.


----------



## pikachuwei (Oct 8, 2010)

Lucifeller said:


> I don't even want to know how THAT works.



through the imagination of authors


----------



## Foxve (Oct 8, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Guys I've been going back on the old Terror of Mechagodzilla film. Titanosaurus's weakness was Sonic Waves. They used a Sonic Wave Oscilator to defeat Titanosaurus.
> 
> Would *Kyuubi's chakra roar count as a sonic Wave*?



Something along those lines yes, though quite a bit stronger.....


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 8, 2010)

Foxve said:


> Something along those lines yes, though quite a bit stronger.....



then Kyuubi should win by screaming at him


----------



## Foxve (Oct 8, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> then Kyuubi should win by screaming at him



In a sense yes, the fox could do a massive amount of damage by just roaring. But as strong as the Titanosaurus's durability is, it's not like it's going to be a one-shot. But yeah the kistune still wins.....


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 8, 2010)

Foxve said:


> In a sense yes, but as strong as the Titanosaurus's durability is, it's not like it's going to be a one-shot. But yeah the kistune still wins.....



it wont be a one shot because if Titano gets close he would be able to potentially severely damage the Kyuubi


----------



## Foxve (Oct 8, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> it wont be a one shot because if *Titano gets close* he would be able to potentially severely damage the Kyuubi



Just curious, how fast do you think the nine-tails is?


----------



## BenTennyson (Oct 8, 2010)

Showa Godzilla was VERY fast himself.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Oct 8, 2010)

Foxve said:


> Just curious, how fast do you think the nine-tails is?



i said *"IF"* i never said he would get close


----------



## Foxve (Oct 8, 2010)

ShikiYakumo said:


> i said *"IF"* i never said he would get close



Oh my bad then.  It was the way you said it. And like another poster already said you need more than physical strength to beat it.....


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 9, 2010)

Lucifeller said:


> Are you serious? Tornado experts describe F5 twisters as 'the finger of God'



I thought that was a line from that shitty movie with Bill Paxton.

Anyway, ROFL @ Naruto wankers. Anything capable of giving Godzilla trouble will stomp all over Narutoverse effortlessly.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 9, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Anyway, ROFL @ Naruto wankers. Anything capable of giving Godzilla trouble will stomp all over Narutoverse effortlessly.



Care to elaborate? From what I can see, Titanosaurus lacks the ability set to beat Kyuubi. It has wind blasts which were barely sufficient to knock down one of Godzilla's smaller incarnations (Almost certainly smaller than the Kyuubi), which shouldn't do much to the Kyuubi except irritate it, and it has enough physical strength to knock Showa Godzilla around. That's certainly impressive, but when a less than half power Kyuubi tanked getting crushed inside multiple mountains it's not going to be enough. This looks to be a stalemate at worst, and a victory for the Kyuubi at best.


----------



## pikachuwei (Oct 9, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Anyway, ROFL @ Naruto wankers. Anything capable of giving Godzilla trouble will stomp all over Narutoverse effortlessly.



not really, Titanosaurus doesnt have the ranged power to take QB down. As long as QB stays out of close quarter range and spams menacing balls, it has a chance. From what ive seen of the TItanosaurus clips, it really isnt that fast and wont be able to close in for the kill. Titanosaurus doesnt have infinite HP either, it will go down after taking a few mountain busting MBs. 

basically its just a question of speed. If titanosaurus can catch up it wins, if QB can stay away long enough it wins.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 9, 2010)

Godzilla has weight of 20,000 tons, Kyuubi's weight is unknown, something smaller can weigh more than something bigger. Godzilla could give the military trouble and Showa Godzilla has absorbed power from something like Ghidorah's attacks. He's survived lightning and gained magnetic powers. He's survived magma, he's fought other Kaiju including Mecha Godzilla who was made by an advanced Alien race who escaped their planet being swallowed in a black hole(Think this was said after Godzilla beat Mecha godzilla by them in the same movie, could be wrong though) Been a while so I'm probably forgetting more or remembering wrong. Titanosaur giving him trouble means a lot.

Kyuubi has no speed feats, try again with whose faster argument when the monster in question lived/swimmed in an underwater Island where only submarines could go.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 9, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Titanosaur giving him trouble means a lot.



It's impressive, but it's also just ABC logic as far as this match is concerned. Titanosaurus has no method of attack outside of purely physical force, which the Kyuubi has already been shown to be immensely resistant to.


----------



## BenTennyson (Oct 9, 2010)

Which version of Godzilla was it that blasted a whole through a giant diamond? I'm thinking Showa but not sure.

Also just a minor thing, but Showa godzilla is 22,000 tons not 20,000. He's 20,000 metric tons though


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 9, 2010)

BenTennyson said:


> Which version of Godzilla was it that blasted a whole through a giant diamond? I'm thinking Showa but not sure.



You mean the feat where he melted the Super X-2's diamond mirror? Pretty sure that was Heisei Godzilla.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Oct 9, 2010)

Titanosaurus manhandles Kyuubi


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Oct 9, 2010)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> Titanosaurus manhandles Kyuubi



I would love to see the logic behind such a stupid, moronic conclusion.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 10, 2010)

The fact that he can easily tank attacks from Godzilla's atomic breath which is more powerful than anything in Naruto?


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (Oct 10, 2010)

Showa Godzilla's breath is not a city or town buster so it's not stronger than everything in Naruto.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Oct 10, 2010)

lol at Big G's atomic breath being stronger than your casual mountain buster. Not that it matters.

This is Titanosaurus who doesn't have said breath. He get's stomped after The K spit's a couple mountain busters his way. GG.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 10, 2010)

Except he tanks attacks like that on a regular basis and he can run circles around Kyuubi who never showed to even fight without being stationary, and was pushed by by ninja with kunais.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 10, 2010)

What mountain busting attacks has Titanosaurus tanked, and even if we humored the idea of it moving faster than the Kyuubi how would it actually harm him? What feats of physical strength does it have that compare to the crushing force of Chibaku Tensei?


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Oct 10, 2010)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> What mountain busting attacks has Titanosaurus tanked, and even if we humored the idea of it moving faster than the Kyuubi how would it actually harm him? What feats of physical strength does it have that compare to the crushing force of Chibaku Tensei?



The answer is none. The nostalgia wank of Big G's foes is strong in this thread.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 10, 2010)

Kyuubi never moves. It just stands there. Did you even see the fight in the flashback? It's attack also wasn't mountain busting, we just saw an explosion off in the distance. And Titanosaurus was able to flip around and manhandle Godzilla, aka the guy who swims through the molten earth and fights planet busters like Ghidorah.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Oct 10, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Kyuubi never moves. It just stands there. Did you even see the fight in the flashback? It's attack also wasn't mountain busting, we just saw an explosion off in the distance. And Titanosaurus was able to flip around and manhandle Godzilla, aka the guy who swims through the molten earth and fights planet busters like Ghidorah.



A weaker version of Kyuubi aka the 8 tails mountain busted effortlessly.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 10, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Kyuubi never moves. It just stands there. Did you even see the fight in the flashback?



A primarily stationary fighting style against ninja that can't scratch it doesn't mean it won't move if it needs to. Unless you think it's masochistic and content to get thrown around, it'll either move or attack Titanosaurus once it enters melee range.



Endless Mike said:


> It's attack also wasn't mountain busting, we just saw an explosion off in the distance.




http://www.manga2u.com/One_Piece/273/16-17/

The second one certainly looks like a mountain buster. It's surrounded by mountains, and looks big enough to take out at least one of them. Course, that depends on what you define as a mountain.



Endless Mike said:


> And Titanosaurus was able to flip around and manhandle Godzilla, aka the guy who swims through the molten earth and fights planet busters like Ghidorah.



That's nothing but ABC logic. 'Titanosaurus is from a stronger series so he automatically wins' doesn't cut it. If it hasn't shown the durability to tank mountain busting attacks or the physical strength to hurt Kyuubi there's no reason it should win just because it's fought Godzilla.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 10, 2010)

Eternal Sleep said:


> A weaker version of Kyuubi aka the 8 tails mountain busted effortlessly.



No it didn't. It just barely broke out of a loosely - held - together ball of rock.



> A primarily stationary fighting style against ninja that can't scratch it doesn't mean it won't move if it needs to. Unless you think it's masochistic and content to get thrown around, it'll either move or attack Titanosaurus once it enters melee range.



Burden of proof is on you to show it has any kind of appreciable speed.



> *snip*]The second one certainly looks like a mountain buster. It's surrounded by mountains, and looks big enough to take out at least one of them. Course, that depends on what you define as a mountain.



Unless the Kyuubi is the size of a mountain itself (hint: it isn't) those are nowhere near mountains, since they're no larger than he is



> That's nothing but ABC logic. 'Titanosaurus is from a stronger series so he automatically wins' doesn't cut it. If it hasn't shown the durability to tank mountain busting attacks or the physical strength to hurt Kyuubi there's no reason it should win just because it's fought Godzilla.



So all of its feats against someone who actually does have feats suddenly don't count because you say so?


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 10, 2010)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Care to elaborate? From what I can see, Titanosaurus lacks the ability set to beat Kyuubi. It has wind blasts which were barely sufficient to knock down one of Godzilla's smaller incarnations *(Almost certainly smaller than the Kyuubi)*, which shouldn't do much to the Kyuubi except irritate it, and it has enough physical strength to knock Showa Godzilla around. That's certainly impressive, but when a less than half power Kyuubi tanked getting crushed inside multiple mountains it's not going to be enough. This looks to be a stalemate at worst, and a victory for the Kyuubi at best.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 10, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Burden of proof is on you to show it has any kind of appreciable speed.



It needs any kind of impressive speed to deal with Titanosaurus? It's most likely larger than Titanosaurus and has a much lighter build. Unless it's incapable of running for some reason, it should easily be the faster of the two on land. Super speed relative to it's size is hardly necessary to keep up with what is usually a lumbering juggernaut, even if the latter also happens to know kung fu.



Endless Mike said:


> Unless the Kyuubi is the size of a mountain itself (hint: it isn't) those are nowhere near mountains, since they're no larger than he is



Where are you getting this scaling from? The Kyuubi can't even be seen in the panel showing the blast, and the mountains visible in the panel with the Kyuubi have been trimmed considerably by the blast itself.



Endless Mike said:


> So all of its feats against someone who actually does have feats suddenly don't count because you say so?



When did I say it's feats don't count? It's feats consist of using Showa Godzilla as a punching bag. That's cool and everything, but until you can prove that it put enough physical power into those strikes to hurt the Kyuubi that's not a valid argument for why it would win.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 10, 2010)

Knocking down 20,000+ ton Godzilla not factoring the resistance the Big G would put up with physical strength is very very good for this match. The military had nothing to stop most monsters in Showa let alone stronger ones like titanosaur who was a physical powerhouse tanking attacks from Godzilla. MechaGodzilla an alien tech monster failed to beat Godzilla, the whole reason they wanted Titanosaur was to beat Godzilla.

Kyuubi has no speedfeats, conceed with the "It's faster" argument till it gets some, you have no basis for it being faster it's just more durable and destructive than anything in current Narutoverse. Perhaps I should make Final Wars Godzilla vs Kyuubi? since the naruto side is confident Kyuubi can beat Showa godzilla by virtue of him being able to beat Titanosaur who gave Showa Zilla hell.

EDIT


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 10, 2010)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> It needs any kind of impressive speed to deal with Titanosaurus? It's most likely larger than Titanosaurus and has a much lighter build. Unless it's incapable of running for some reason, it should easily be the faster of the two on land. Super speed relative to it's size is hardly necessary to keep up with what is usually a lumbering juggernaut, even if the latter also happens to know kung fu.



So now you're backpeddling. Every time we've seen Kyuubi fight, it fights stationary. It also is going to get its ass kicked in close combat.



> Where are you getting this scaling from? The Kyuubi can't even be seen in the panel showing the blast, and the mountains visible in the panel with the Kyuubi have been trimmed considerably by the blast itself.



You said the second blast, thus I assumed the one later in the page with the Kyuubi standing in front of them. They were not mountains as their tops were not any taller than the Kyuubi itself, and the area shown destroyed was hardly bigger than the Kyuubi's own body.



> When did I say it's feats don't count? It's feats consist of using Showa Godzilla as a punching bag. That's cool and everything, but until you can prove that it put enough physical power into those strikes to hurt the Kyuubi that's not a valid argument for why it would win.



It can hurt Godzilla who takes attacks from Ghidorah who is a planet buster.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 10, 2010)

Yeah, that certainly proves me wrong. Some actual proof might work better.



Tranquil Fury said:


> Kyuubi has no speedfeats, conceed with the "It's faster" argument till it gets some, you have no basis for it being faster it's just more durable and destructive than anything in current Narutoverse. Perhaps I should make Final Wars Godzilla vs Kyuubi? since the naruto side is confident Kyuubi can beat Showa godzilla by virtue of him being able to beat Titanosaur who gave Showa Zilla hell.



Titanosaurus has no real speed feats either. We can only assume that they both have super speed reactions, since Kyuubi's usual opponents are ninjas with varying levels of super speed and Titanosaurus can probably deal with fighter jets/supersonic flying monsters just like Godzilla can.

Godzilla beats Kyuubi because of his atomic breath. Titanosaurus has no breath weapon or energy attacks, just physical strength which won't work too well against something that's tanked getting crushed inside mountains at a fraction of it's full power. That's why it loses. It just doesn't have the ability set needed to beat the Kyuubi. It's sole method of attack is what the Kyuubi has shown to be most resistant to. Maybe if the sonic beam from Godzilla: Unleashed was canon it would be able to pull off a win. It's a lot bigger in that game, too. Scaled to Heisei size.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 10, 2010)

Because having a huge AoE attack and being fucking huge yourself won't do shit against ninjas, right?


----------



## Stermor (Oct 10, 2010)

kyuubi does have significant speed... in the flashback fight he put a nail through kushina and minato... minato and kushina were both on there death bed.. but still they should have been able to move away if that paw was so slow... 

kyuubi just doesn't really need to move to much to attack ninja's but he has shown he cann attack fast enough that half dead minato couldn't move his son out of the way..  

personally i say minato could likely still move atleast at jounin or chunin lvl speeds.. but this is ofcourse speculation..  but still doesn't matter since even genin lvl speeds(close to mach 1) are greater then titanosaurus (i belive??)


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 10, 2010)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Yeah, that certainly proves me wrong. Some actual proof might work better.



Mind telling me how is Kyubbi bigger than Showa Godzilla?
Boss toad who's only a couple of stories tall
Avant's life in a nutshell
Is a good fraction of the Kyubbi's overall size
Avant's life in a nutshell
How does that compare with Godzilla who's 50 meters tall?


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 10, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> So now you're backpeddling. Every time we've seen Kyuubi fight, it fights stationary. It also is going to get its ass kicked in close combat.



Not really, as all I said was that the Kyuubi is probably going to move if it feels threatened by Titanosaurus. Whether or not it's faster has nothing to do with it acting on an instinct. We do see it leave Konoha's boundaries before Minato rejoins the battle, but it's impossible to tell for sure whether it retreated on it's own or was physically pushed out of the village. The latter seems unlikely at best, though. It's six tailed form was moving around as well.



Endless Mike said:


> You said the second blast, thus I assumed the one later in the page with the Kyuubi standing in front of them. They were not mountains as their tops were not any taller than the Kyuubi itself, and the area shown destroyed was hardly bigger than the Kyuubi's own body.



Sorry, guess I wasn't clear enough. Yeah, I meant that blast in general, the first one being the one Minato warped away with his barrier jutsu a few chapters prior.

Again I have to wonder how you're scaling this, though. You can see that the mountains in that panel have been hollowed out by the Kyuubi's blast, which means we aren't seeing their peaks. Nor do we see the full extent of the damage, considering the destroyed area widens as you approach the top of the panel and appears to continue past it.



Endless Mike said:


> It can hurt Godzilla who takes attacks from Ghidorah who is a planet buster.



More ABC logic. As far as I know we never saw how Showa Ghidorah destroyed planets, so we can't say he used power of that magnitude against Godzilla. Did we even get confirmation that he physically destroyed planets instead of just wiping out their civilizations and making a mess of the surface?



Heroic Trunks said:


> Mind telling me how is Kyubbi bigger than Showa Godzilla?
> Boss toad who's only a couple of stories tall
> Avant's life in a nutshell
> Is a good fraction of the Kyubbi's overall size
> ...



Link removed
Link removed

The Kyuubi was shrunk when it lost half of it's chakra. Shrunken Kyuubi is several times smaller than the real thing, as you can see from the way it's hand compares to the paw print left by it's larger form. I can scale that, if you want.

Link removed
Link removed

Minato is about 1.8 meters tall, and Shrunken Kyuubi's fingernail is around the same size as him. You can see how long it's arm is, to the point where Minato and Kushina look like specks at the end of one of it's fingers. The real Kyuubi's arm alone should be tens of meters in length.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Oct 10, 2010)

You use ABC logic to make Kyuubi fast in speed or reactions but complain at EM for using the same?  BTW  to the person who mentioned Minato's injury, Minato could'nt move he was busy sealing Kyuubi when that attack happened.

Destroying planets is a very vivid description from damaging the surface, Godzilla did indeed absorb his blast then fire a new variation of his atomic breath. Titanosaur himself has tanked atomic breaths from godzilla though not as powerful as the one used against ghidorah. Moot since Ghidorah would solo and while titanosaur is not a planet buster, he's still more than enough in stats. Mountains being destroyed as collateral from falling on them and the militaries best are nothing to most Kaiju.


----------



## Omnirix (Oct 10, 2010)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Link removed
> Link removed
> 
> The Kyuubi was shrunk when it lost half of it's chakra. Shrunken Kyuubi is several times smaller than the real thing, as you can see from the way it's hand compares to the paw print left by it's larger form. I can scale that, if you want.


Kyuubi wasn't shrunk yet and Boss Toad is still a good chunk of its size.
If you want to scale then here
Link removed
Boss toad is around 5-6 times the height of Gamakichi which is as tall as this
Link removed
Around 10+ feet. Which gives Boss toad and Kyubbi around 50-60 feet. 
Link removed




Eldritch Sukima said:


> Minato is about 1.8 meters tall, and Shrunken Kyuubi's fingernail is around the same size as him. You can see how long it's arm is, to the point where Minato and Kushina look like specks at the end of one of it's fingers. The real Kyuubi's arm alone should be tens of meters in length.



That's actually the Kyuubi's finger not only the finger nail. Which I measured to be around 15.24 meters. Regarding that paw print, its likely a trope or inconsistent because that contradicted with the size of boss toad who was holding the kyuubi's arm(pre-shrinking) just fine.


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 10, 2010)

Heroic Trunks said:


> Kyuubi wasn't shrunk yet and Boss Toad is still a good chunk of its size.



It's not like Kishi hasn't been absurdly inconsistent with Bunta's size throughout the entire manga. Plus, it's impossible to tell just how big he is compared to the Kyuubi in that scan. Remember that Kyuubi has a much thinner build than Bunta.



Heroic Trunks said:


> That's actually the Kyuubi's finger not only the finger nail.



No, it's definitely the fingernail. You can see clear as day where the Kyuubi's actual finger begins in the bottom left panel of the page they get impaled. 



Heroic Trunks said:


> Regarding that paw print, its likely a trope or inconsistent because that contradicted with the size of boss toad who was holding the kyuubi's arm(pre-shrinking) just fine.



I'd be more inclined to believe the direct size comparison we get from the paw print over Bunta since Kishi has a history of being massively inconsistent with him and, again, their positions make it unclear just how big he is in comparison to the Kyuubi.



Tranquil Fury said:


> You use ABC logic to make Kyuubi fast in speed or reactions but complain at EM for using the same?



Super speed reactions are required to fight ninjas that move much faster than the eyes can see or to shoot down a supersonic fighter jet. It's a bit more solid than claiming Titanosaurus wins solely because it can fight Godzilla, which completely ignores the ability sets of both characters.


----------



## Uncle Phantom (Oct 10, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> I was talking about The Hachibi, who is weaker than the Kyuubi and can bust a mountain.


----------



## pikachuwei (Oct 11, 2010)

has there even been any proven speed for titanosaurus? I mean its gotta be easy enough, you already have videos. just see how far titanosaurus can run in a given time limit and pixel scale it or sumthing. imo after watching the vids it doesnt seem that fast, though i dont really know the scale that well.

as for QB from KN6 we have hypersonic speed (mach 7 iirc). Obviously powerscaling doesnt work that way for fullsized QB but being a giant fox QB should be one fo the more agile bijuu (weve seen the 3 tail turtle moving fast enough to keep up with deidara and tobi ). I think it would be fair to say QB is around the same speed as Zilla, who iirc has a top speed of 400+ kmph or more


----------



## Glued (Oct 11, 2010)

Godzilla was 50 meters tall.
Titanosaurus was 60 meters tall.
Godzilla was 20,000 tons
Titanosaurus was 30,000 tons

Titanosaurus picked up Godzilla by his face and dangled him in mid air. Godzilla was wildly kicking his legs around, as Titanosaurus DANGLED him in mid air.

That is an incredible strength feat.


----------



## pikachuwei (Oct 11, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Godzilla was 50 meters tall.
> Titanosaurus was 60 meters tall.
> Godzilla was 20,000 tons
> Titanosaurus was 30,000 tons
> ...



noone is arguing Titanosaurus has superior strength

its just a question of whether titanosaurus can get close enough to use that strength.


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 11, 2010)

Why is one side allowed to use powerscaling but the other isn't? Double standards


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 11, 2010)

I thought the main argument was whether Titanosaurus' physical strength could hurt the Kyuubi or not, and how well it can take a menacing ball. Whether the Kyuubi can stay clear of Titanosaurus is a secondary one, since as pointed out it's fighting style is mainly stationary and it's certainly not cowardly. It would have to experience the wrath of Titanosaurus' kung fu at least once before it would even consider switching to a defensive approach.

And I was under the impression that we _were_ using power scaling in regards to both, for all the good it does. It basically comes down to 'Kyuubi is stronger than Naruto's half chakra version' and 'Titanosaurus is physically more powerful than Showa Godzilla', neither of which gives us that many helpful details.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 12, 2010)

Endless Mike said:


> Why is one side allowed to use powerscaling but the other isn't? Double standards



Who said that? They both are being powerscaled. What gave you the impression that they weren't?


----------



## Orochibuto (Oct 12, 2010)

reddogs52 said:


> I didn't bother reading anything in this thread besides OP.
> 
> Kyubii is Imortal. He can't lose. This piece of shit he is facing will eventually lose if it even stands a chance in the first place.



Godzilla would go even with the Juubi, Kyuubi has no chance against a guy who can fight Godzilla in equal terms.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 14, 2010)

Orochibuto said:


> Godzilla would go even with the Juubi, Kyuubi has no chance against a guy who can fight Godzilla in equal terms.



We don't know how strong the juubi is yet(even though it's obviosly stronger than all the biju). And the thread is Kyuubi vs. Titanosarus not kyuubi vs. Godzilla. Not that it matters as kyuubi could take this and can there by take Godzilla...


----------



## Eldritch Sukima (Oct 14, 2010)

Foxve said:


> Not that it matters as kyuubi could take this and can there by take Godzilla...



Except it doesn't work that way, because Godzilla has a completely different power set than Titanosaurus. Kyuubi being able to beat Titanosaurus doesn't mean it can beat Godzilla or any other kaiju unless that kaiju is weaker than Titanosaurus in addition to having a similarly limited ability set.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 14, 2010)

Eldritch Sukima said:


> Except it doesn't work that way, because Godzilla has a completely different power set than Titanosaurus. Kyuubi being able to beat Titanosaurus doesn't mean it can beat Godzilla or any other kaiju *unless that kaiju is weaker than Titanosaurus in addition to having a similarly limited ability set*.



That's what i ment. I know A>B>C logic doesn't work unless the others abilites are lower than the one said fighter beat. And seeing as Godzilla didn't technically beat Titanosaurus without that beam that the humans made.... yeah It's somewhat similer to the first fight in DBZ Goku and Picciolo vs. Radtiz...


----------



## Glued (Oct 14, 2010)

Foxve said:


> We don't know how strong the juubi is yet(even though it's obviosly stronger than all the biju). And the thread is Kyuubi vs. Titanosarus not kyuubi vs. Godzilla.* Not that it matters as kyuubi could take this and can there by take Godzilla...*



There is a version of Godzilla that once tanked a black hole. One version regenerated from a beating heart. 

Oni Godzilla would devour Kyuubi's power and energy

Final Wars Godzilla hit an asteroid and threw a Kaiju into space.

Millenium series tanked a point blank absolute zero attack

Burning Godzilla was a planet buster

Hesei Godzilla swam beneath the Earth's crust from the Phillipines to Mount Fuji through magma.

Hesei Godzilla cracked a continental crust.


----------



## Foxve (Oct 14, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> There is a version of Godzilla that once tanked a black hole. One version regenerated from a beating heart.
> 
> Oni Godzilla would devour Kyuubi's power and energy
> 
> ...



I'm talking about the one that was against Titanosaurus...


----------



## Endless Mike (Oct 14, 2010)

According to the Godzilla wiki, Titanosaurus weighs from 30,000 - 61,000 tons


----------



## Glued (Oct 14, 2010)

Unleashed Titanosaurus from the video game weighs 61,000



Foxve said:


> I'm talking about the one that was against Titanosaurus...



The same one that got his face and hand burned off and then regenerated by Hedorah the smog monster.

I godzilla vs Ebirah, at the end a nuke destroys the island. Godzilla is in the water right next to the island when it explodes.


----------

